# 62318/9 billed with 01996



## Ldari (Feb 14, 2012)

I can't seem to find any new information on this since 62318/9 changed this year. If the patient is admitted, catheter placed for pain pump eval, stays overnight, could both 62319 and 01996 be billed? I'm not seeing them bundled on for the physician side... Thanks for any help.


----------



## JudyW (Feb 14, 2012)

In Virginia you can bill for the insertion of the pain cath and then on the next day you can bill for the 01996 for the daily manangement or discountining of the cath.  Our Medicare carrier is Palmetto.  You can not bill for both on the same day, as any redose or management on the same date as insertion is included.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Ldari (Feb 15, 2012)

The part I'm confused on is, since 62319 would have to be two calendar days of continuous or bolus infusion then you couldn't bill for 01996 unless the patient was in the hospital beyond the two days. Is that correct?


----------



## CatLaw (Feb 15, 2012)

No, you can bill immediately the day following the placement as management, when the physician makes their rounds to simply check on the catheter.


----------



## JWash618 (Mar 6, 2012)

*62318/9 - 01996*

We bill the 62318/9 for the day the cath was placed, and 01996 for the day the cath was removed. Any day(s) in between those 2 days is also 01996 as long as they document all of the dates they saw the patient.


----------

